
It’s the End of the World as They Know It: Burden of Being a Climate Scientist - throwaway5752
https://www.motherjones.com/environment/2019/07/weight-of-the-world-climate-change-scientist-grief/
======
throwaway5752
_Put another way, climate scientists often resemble Sarah Connor of the
Terminator franchise, who knows of a looming catastrophe but must struggle to
function in a world that does not comprehend what is coming and, worse,
largely ignores the warnings of those who do. "An accurate representation” of
the Connor comparison, one scientist darkly notes, “would have more crying and
wine."_

and

 _They know this deep truth: They are on the front lines of contending with
the fear, anger, and perhaps even panic the rest of us will have to deal
with._

and

 _Katharine Wilkinson points out, "Right now, we prioritize technical training
in science and policy. But the tools of the trade will become increasingly
emotional and psychological." At a recent panel discussion, she recalls, she
blurted out, "I have no child and I have one dog, and thank god he’ll be dead
in 10 years." Afterward, people asked Wilkinson if she truly believed that.
"The truth is, I do," she says. "And it’s only going to get more intense—the
emotional nature of this work—as climate change happens and the necessary
actions become more urgent."_

